
The Big Crackdown is upon us - DamienSF
http://markcrispinmiller.com/2020/07/the-big-crackdown-is-upon-us/
======
tbihl
Is anyone familiar with the "RA show" that's purportedly being disappeared? I
haven't found anything that I believe to the the subject of this article in my
searching thus far.

~~~
DamienSF
It's referring to the Richie Allen Show:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9k_-
YZ04xSnXTwM5_25L9g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9k_-YZ04xSnXTwM5_25L9g)

